# Uber permanently deactivated, rider order trip. cancel my trip. report me. don't take their Service dog



## vank (4 mo ago)

Do some one can help Me. Uber permanently Deactivated. I Have one rider order trip, cancel my trip. make complain me to Uber’s Community Guidelines
I don't take their service dog. I got Deactivated final, No ability appeal. I feel it falsely report. I didn't cancel their trip.
English it my second language. if some one know Information please email me. I want reactive back


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

vank said:


> Do some one can help Me.


What would you like some help with...English lessons?


vank said:


> I want reactive back


How 'bout this?... reactive enough?...


----------



## 80sDude (Jul 20, 2015)

He gone!


----------



## Cvillegordo (Oct 30, 2019)

One fine day
Motor jam police
Police jam dog
Dog bite mama
Akara mama dey throw away
Big belly dey run
It no go better for you.


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

vank said:


> Do some one can help Me. Uber permanently Deactivated. I Have one rider order trip, cancel my trip. make complain me to Uber’s Community Guidelines
> I don't take their service dog. I got Deactivated final, No ability appeal. I feel it falsely report. I didn't cancel their trip.
> English it my second language. if some one know Information please email me. I want reactive back


There is no coming back from an accusation that you refused to take a service dog. You have indeed been permanently deactivated.


----------



## GrdyUBLT (4 mo ago)

A dashcam would be a game-changer in your situation because nobody would know what happened before the rider canceled the trip. You would take the video to greenlight for further analysis


----------

